# For the Love of God - Steve Vai



## Xiphos68 (Apr 17, 2009)

What key is Steve Vai's For the Love of God? By the way are there any tips on learning this song? All help is appreciated.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 17, 2009)

The main key is E minor. The I chord I believe is Emadd9. The main thing I would say is to know the pentatonic minor shapes of E, as a lot of the phrasing revolves around that, as well as them with the b5. As for the faster parts, first obviously learn each general pattern, but do not try and learn it note for note. I try to establish a feel in the alternate picking sections. you might have to work on stretching your hand a little for those parts as well.

You will need some basic sweep technique towards the end of the solo. Work on the regular minor arpeggios and their variations. A lot of that song is the feel which comes from knowing it well, so just work through each section until you have it.


----------



## Harry (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep, it's basically in E Minor, but there are a few parts that are outside that which add tension to the song. The first part of the 'solo' has some 'outside' bits in it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

